# Dayhike gear



## Stephen (Aug 17, 2005)

I find that I ALWAYS overpack for a single dayhike. I've been slowly shedding some of the extra gear, mostly as I'm gaining confidence as I hike and understand the risks.

I'm wondering what gear (aside from food and water... that's another discussion) you consider "must-take".

Some things that I currently include in my pack:
-Headlamp
-Filter
-First aid kit
-GPS
-Manual compass (in case GPS batteries go)
-Digital camera (gotta get that "peak" shot!)
-Windbreaker (I got zip-off pants to conver to shorts)
-Bug Dope
-Map w/trail description and/or WMG
-Hand-held shovel
-Camping TP (goes with the shovel above...)
-Firesource (usually a lighter)
-Extra pair o' socks

-Stephen


----------



## Vortex (Aug 17, 2005)

No GPS and no filter. 
 Carry my own Water and just got a headlamp and a compass.
  I carry an emergency blanket a baseball cap cause when it rains my glasses prefer being covered.
  I take a cell phone and 2 mile radius radio's also for safety.  All the rest I have also.
Good thread.  What am I missing?


----------



## Greg (Aug 17, 2005)

I would forgo the shovel. Sticks work fine. Bring along some iodine pills or Aqua Mira for emergency water and lose the filter (I'm sure the filter fans will disagree). Do you really use the GPS _that_ much? Good mapping skills are as effective. The best use for GPS I've found is for getting long/lat and elevation and then finding my position on a map while backpacking. For most dayhikes, you don't need all this - a map and compass will do. The rest looks good to me.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 17, 2005)

Does your first aid kit also include a snake bite and bee sting kit?

I always carry these items and a single dose injection of epinephrine. Came in handy a few years ago when a friend got stung and almost went into shock from the allergic reaction.


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 17, 2005)

What I carry depends on where I'm going.  I used to hike Monadnock in the summer with only 2 quarts of water in a fanny pack.  Talk about lightweight, especially at the end of the day when the water is gone!

Last year for FOT48 up Mt. Madison, I carried:
First aid kit (includes space blanket and mini-mag light)
Compass, Map and guide
Bug Dope
Rain jacket, fleece jacket, wind pants
2 extra shirts (I sweat a lot), extra socks
Long sleeve longjohn top, longjohn bottoms
Hat/gloves
Bandana
Sunglasses

Most of the extra clothes were carried in case I got cold during my 2 hours on the summit.  I would leave the filter, GPS, and shovel at home.  I had an older GPS that worked as a "compass" as long as you were moving at a constant pace and the signal was uninterrupted.  Other times, it would really "flake-out" in compass mode, especially if you were moving slow.  If you're trying to find your way aboe treeline in dense fog, I don't know if I would trust is as a direction finder, though the newer ones may be better.  As for the shovel, I don't often find myself needing to heed the 2nd call of nature that often, though I do try to remember TP just in case.  As for the filter, I don't own one, so I try to bring as much water with me as I will need unless I know I'll be near a reliable shource like a hut.

As always, YMMV.
Smitty


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 17, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> As always, YMMV.
> Smitty


Lol, this forum is probably one of the few places where YMMV literally applies to the conversation


Dayhiking gear for a summer day:
-Filter - only if the hike is an 8hr+ hike
-First aid kit - moleskin, second skin, aspirin, iodine pills,emergency blanket,codine
-multi tool (aka. Swiss knife)
-rain poncho
-compass,map
-headlamp
-cell phone
-TP

I usually don't take extra clothes unless I know I'll be at a summit doing nothing for a while.


----------



## Greg (Aug 17, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> Lol, this forum is probably one of the few places where YMMV literally applies to the conversation


I'm a dummy. YMMV?


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 17, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> cbcbd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your Mileage May Vary


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 18, 2005)

Depends on my destination, departure time & expected return time.  Mt. Tom & Norowttuck may just be water & Power Bar.

Most Day trips include:

Headlamp & flashlight
raincoat
food
water
knife & whistle (on key chain)
map (if not Bear, Race, Everettor other real familar places)
warm/dry layer at least a long sleeve poly shirt (08/17/05 on Reddington this & a T-shirt, fleece shirt if higher & later in the year)

If a long trip is planned & plently of water is available will go with Water filter instead of trying to carry enough water for an 17-20+ mile day

From October - to May will add a ER Bivy sack & obviously more warm clothes & when needed shoes & crampons.  I've never been accused of going too light


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 18, 2005)

oh man, i do not consider any gear "must take."  it all depends upon the type of hike.  i wouldn't take anything for a short flat trail hike except maybe a bottle of water or a snack.

generally, my minimum gear for a dayhike involves a backpack with hydration bladder (1-3L water depending upon demands of hike) and a snack/lunch.  i keep a wistle on my pack, so i guess that qualifies too.  usually a camera as well.  nothing else is essential.  if i am not familiar with the trail, i will bring a topo map.  various layers of clothing depending upon the weather.  night trips requires a headlamp and flashlight.  etc. etc. etc.  it would take me many paragraphs to list all the various gear combos i utilize depending upon demands.

essentially, if i haven't utilized gear for some purpose after bringing it on a dozen hikes, it is probably not needed, especially on more popular weekend hikes.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 18, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> oh man, i do not consider any gear "must take."  it all depends upon the type of hike.  i wouldn't take anything for a short flat trail hike except maybe a bottle of water or a snack.
> 
> generally, my minimum gear for a dayhike involves a backpack with hydration bladder (1-3L water depending upon demands of hike) and a snack/lunch.  i keep a wistle on my pack, so i guess that qualifies too.  usually a camera as well.  nothing else is essential.  if i am not familiar with the trail, i will bring a topo map.  various layers of clothing depending upon the weather.  night trips requires a headlamp and flashlight.  etc. etc. etc.  it would take me many paragraphs to list all the various gear combos i utilize depending upon demands.
> 
> essentially, if i haven't utilized gear for some purpose after bringing it on a dozen hikes, it is probably not needed, especially on more popular weekend hikes.



When I saw your post.  I was like is he going to include his skies?
 :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 18, 2005)

not a must take item, though certainly a consideration when there is snow to be found


----------



## Vortex (Aug 18, 2005)

I got the clarification.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 19, 2005)

water, food, jacket....


----------



## jessbee (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm with you, awf170...my philosophy is less is more, for a dayhike. 

Water, a snack or two, raincoat/long-sleeve shirt if weather may turn wet/cooler, camera, bandaids and an ACE bandage and *always* a map!

I'm sure the list is much longer for winter hikes, I haven't done any of those yet but I'm aiming to start this year


----------



## noreaster (Aug 22, 2005)

Loose the shovel.

Most important is add an extra light bulb and extra set of fresh batteries. Or have a second flash light source. 

First aid kit additions, 2 non-latex medical gloves, two (6"x6" dressings),  two cravats, and roll of 1 inch tape. Two cravats can be made from an old clean cloth bed sheet square 3 feet by 3 feet and cut the square diagonally making two triangle cravats. Butter fly bandages are also very useful to pull together the skin of a laceration cut, which is a good way to keep dirt out of a deep cut.


----------



## pepsi (Aug 22, 2005)

jessbee said:
			
		

> I'm with you, awf170...my philosophy is less is more, for a dayhike.
> 
> Water, a snack or two, raincoat/long-sleeve shirt if weather may turn wet/cooler, camera, bandaids and an ACE bandage and *always* a map!
> 
> )



I'm thinking you might be adding wind/rain pants to that list.  :wink: :wink:


And, welcome to AZ


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 22, 2005)

jessbee said:
			
		

> and *always* a map!



Hi Jessbee - Welcome to AlpineZone!


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 22, 2005)

So I'm curious ... how many people take into account the Hiker Responsibility Code when planning what they take for gear?

In other words, does anyone bring something just to make sure that if something happens, they won't get fined for being unprepared?


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 23, 2005)

If I look at the hiker responsibility code (assume you mean the one posted by NHF&G - if this is not a link it should be - & copied elsewhere, likely AMC's site)once a year that's probably a lot.  

That said, I've been more of an overpacker so except for the sleeping bag I usually don't carry (occasionaly will in winter) & fire starter I'd be surprised they had an issue with me other then solo hiking & I've probably done over 100 of 248 4K peaks solo


----------



## jessbee (Aug 25, 2005)

pepsi said:
			
		

> I'm thinking you might be adding wind/rain pants to that list.  :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> And, welcome to AZ



Ha! Thanks  Yes I'm definitely in the market for rain pants after our last hike.


----------

